# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Çfarë duhet që të bëhesh pilot...

## BlooD_VenoM

Pershendetje Forumi !!!
A mundet dikush te me ndihmoje me kushtet qe nje njeri duhet te plotesoje qe te behet nje PILOT AVIONI???
Do te ishte mire qe te jepeshin hapat nje nga nje...
Qe ne moshe te vogel.A duhet ndonje prirje e vecante e njeriut...Po flas per pilot te AVIONAVE USHTARAKE..Duke filluar qe nga F-15 e vjeter deri te Conceptet e sotme.
Cili shtet e disponon AERONAUTIKEN si dege Shkollore.Me sa di une ne Shqiperi nuk ka..

Faleminderit Paraprakisht..
MorDor...

----------


## kleos

> Pershendetje Forumi !!!
> A mundet dikush te me ndihmoje me kushtet qe nje njeri duhet te plotesoje qe te behet nje PILOT AVIONI???
> Do te ishte mire qe te jepeshin hapat nje nga nje...
> Qe ne moshe te vogel.A duhet ndonje prirje e vecante e njeriut...Po flas per pilot te AVIONAVE USHTARAKE..Duke filluar qe nga F-15 e vjeter deri te Conceptet e sotme.
> Cili shtet e disponon AERONAUTIKEN si dege Shkollore.Me sa di une ne Shqiperi nuk ka..
> 
> Faleminderit Paraprakisht..
> MorDor...


Ka qene Akademia Forcave Ajrore ne Vlore por me sa di nuk ekziston me , forcat tona ajrore per momentin jane fokusuar tek helikopteret , nuk disponojme aereoplane luftarake sepse nuk i perballojme dot , jane shume te kushtueshem . Ata pak Mig-ë qe kane ngelur i kane nxjerre ne shitje .

----------


## Dorontina

> Pershendetje Forumi !!!
> A mundet dikush te me ndihmoje me kushtet qe nje njeri duhet te plotesoje qe te behet nje PILOT AVIONI???
> 
> Do te ishte mire qe te jepeshin hapat nje nga nje...
> 
> Qe ne moshe te vogel.A duhet ndonje prirje e vecante e njeriut..
> 
> .Po flas per pilot te AVIONAVE USHTARAKE..Duke filluar qe nga F-15 e vjeter deri te Conceptet e sotme.
> Cili shtet e disponon AERONAUTIKEN si dege Shkollore.Me sa di une ne Shqiperi nuk ka..
> ...


 Se pari duhet kry shkolen fillore dhe te mesme dhe te kesh nota te mira ne matematik kuptohet edhe landet qe shkojn me te fizika gjuha etj 
duhet marr drjetimin gjimnaz tani ne universitet e aty ne vitin e dyte po te tret duhesh me ba orê pratike me aeroplan para sa vitesh kushtonte 25 euro ora , pra duhen shum orê me ba pratik .

mundesh edhe me shkru letra me kerku ndihem per te studiju,une kam taku disa student qe i ka shkollu mbreti arab ata vet nuk ishin te arabis .

*mendo gjej ide kujt ti shkrujsh per ndihem shkollimi, se kushtojn oret e pratikes.
te uroj sukses dhe endren  mos e le te flej por kerko ne qdo menyr se nji dit bahesh pilot.*
tash me internet gjen shum adresa ...

----------


## kleos

> Ka dhe menyra te tjera me efikase pseudo 
> Kleos kam degjuar per ate repartin po eshte mbyllur...
> Kam qene po eshte jasht funnksionit.Kam qene ne Kucov dhe kam hipur aq shume te ata 3-4 MIG atje sa me jane merzitur...


Nuk eshte repart o shoku por shkolle 'Akademia Forcave Ajrore' , por sfunksionon me perderisa ne nuk kemi forca ajrore . Sma nxe goja ti quaj 'forca ajrore' ata pak helikoptere qe disponojme , qe kryesisht perdoren per misione kerkimi-shpetimi.

Kam qene tek baza e Kuçoves para shume kohesh por me ka ngel fiksim qe sbera ca foto.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Pershendetje Forumi !!!
> A mundet dikush te me ndihmoje me kushtet qe nje njeri duhet te plotesoje qe te behet nje PILOT AVIONI???
> Do te ishte mire qe te jepeshin hapat nje nga nje...
> Qe ne moshe te vogel.A duhet ndonje prirje e vecante e njeriut...Po flas per pilot te AVIONAVE USHTARAKE..Duke filluar qe nga F-15 e vjeter deri te Conceptet e sotme.
> Cili shtet e disponon AERONAUTIKEN si dege Shkollore.Me sa di une ne Shqiperi nuk ka..
> 
> Faleminderit Paraprakisht..
> MorDor...


MorDor...me vjen mire qe je i interesuar per tu bere pilot..duhet te dish se nuk eshte e thjeshte.nuk e di si veprohet ne perendim por di te them se ne shqiperi veprohej keshtu...
ne vlore ishte akademia e forcave ajrore ..nje dege kjo e universitetit te tiranes.pra kishte nivel universiteti.ne akademine e forcave ajrore kishin te drejte te konkuronin te gjithe meshkujt ( nuk e di per femrat ) qe kishin mbaruar me rezultate shume te mira nje shkolle te mesme pa e percaktuar drejtimin e saj.duke qene se ajo ishte nje shkolle e larte profesionale  dhe qe kishte te bente me aspektin fizik i nenshtroheshe nje testi shume te forte mbi pregaditjen fizike te kandidatit.mund te ishe i shkelqyer ne mesime apo i rekomanduar nga instancat e larta por po nuk e kalove testin fizik nuk kishte dreq qe te linte te vazhdoje akademine.une kam konkuruar sapo mbarova shkollen e mesme  dhe pasi i kalova disa prova testi mbeta te rrotullimi.kam harruar sa here te rrotullonin ne nje rrotulluese  dhe nese arrije te orientoheshe pas rrotullimit kaloje testin.mua nga rrotullimi i forte me doli gjak nga hundet dhe veshet.duhet te ushtrohej me duket 4 ''bar'' trusni atmosferike mbi trupin tend dhe ti te mos e humbje fare orientimin.por me beso ishte dicka e tmerrshme.nuk behet fjale me per testin shendetesor qe duhej ta kishe qelibar.zemer,presion gjaku e me the e te thash.me shkurt dicka qe rralle kush e kalonte.pastaj po te fitoje testet pranoheshe si student i akademise se forcave ajrore.do rrije e studioje rregullisht 4 vjet dhe ne fund do diplomoheshe si pilot i forcave ajrore.por edhe ne fund te shkollimit do ishte komisioni shteteror i perbere nga pilote te vjeter dhe me pervoje qe te te jepej e drejta e fluturimit.ndryshe perfundoje si mekanik apo inxhinjer avionash apo ne aspektet ndihmese  te fluturimit.
keto ishin pak a shume disa te dhena se si veprohej ne shqiperi dikur.ndoshta shume gjera ishin te egzagjeruara .nuk e di cte them.perendimi ndoshta e ka ndryshe..kaq di une
uroj te marresh me shume informacione dhe te te plotesohet deshira

----------


## Dorontina

Kaproshi ske dhen aspak shancê e bane ket pune si me shku ne Hanê , mo bre burr, ato rrotullime ti ban trupi apo jo , nese te mirren mendet edhe kjo pune rregullohet nji kinezisht te merr ndor disa her dhe u nreq puna e kristalinave ne vesh  :buzeqeshje: 

Une them keshtu nji njeri qka don ia arrin.
se pari vullneti, se dyti deshira ambicia se treti kushtimi kohes ...

sukses

----------


## skender76

> Pershendetje Forumi !!!
> A mundet dikush te me ndihmoje me kushtet qe nje njeri duhet te plotesoje qe te behet nje PILOT AVIONI???
> Do te ishte mire qe te jepeshin hapat nje nga nje...
> Qe ne moshe te vogel.A duhet ndonje prirje e vecante e njeriut...Po flas per pilot te AVIONAVE USHTARAKE..Duke filluar qe nga F-15 e vjeter deri te Conceptet e sotme.
> Cili shtet e disponon AERONAUTIKEN si dege Shkollore.Me sa di une ne Shqiperi nuk ka..
> 
> Faleminderit Paraprakisht..
> MorDor...


Pershendetje Mordor...Kushti i pare simas meje eshte ti thush trunit "ik p***u" per dy arsye:1- per jeten tane 2- jeten e t'tjerve(nuk vlen n.q.se do mbrosh atdheun)....Kushti i dyte pergatitje te madhe fizike dhe shkollore....Kushti i tret pergatitu se n.q.se do ta praktikosh ne Shqipni me at rrog s'ke per t'majt as familjen(nuk e di se sa marrin sot por deri para 10 vitesh, ehe...) Un kam fillu per pilot, por kur erdhi puna e eksodit "fluturova me gomone" e m'ka dal ma mir persa i perket anes "t'pareve". Per me provu andrenalinen qe do m'jepte avioni, bleva nje HONDA CBR1000cc, kur kaloj te 250km/ore nihem mir. Po ti mos nigjo ca t'thash un...ndiq andrren tane....po s'teci blej edhe ti motorr....

----------


## irexha

Patjeter qe te tregoj une duke qene  plotesisht i informuar per kushtet qe duhet per tu bere nje aviator, te pakten ne SHqiperi:
 - Ne SHqiperi Forcat e Armatosura jane te ndara ne :
         Forcat  Toksore( Akademia e forcave toksore)
         Forcat  Detare(SHkolla e Marines)
          Forcat Ajrore ( SHkolla e Aviacionit).
Tani kushti i pare per tu bere aviator ne SHqiperi eshte:
    - Te jesh shtetas i Rep. SHqiperise 
   - Te kesh moshen mbi 18 vjec deri ne moshen 30 vjec.
   -Te mos jesh i ndjekur penalisht.
    -Te jesh i afte fizikisht, dmth nga ana shendetsore.
   - Te kesh mbaruar arsimin e mesem te pergjithshem me rezultate te shkelqyera. 
    -Te besh nje kerkese se pse kerkon te behesh aviator (pilot).
    -Te kalosh testimet  nga  ana  teorike dhe testimet nga ana e prgatijeve fizike.
    dhe ata shendetsore.
         Besoj qe tju kem ndihmuar, ndopak .

----------


## Julius

Nëse ke mbaruar shkollën e mesme, shko direkt dhe interesohu vllai te shkolla e Bashkuar. Se është sezoni kur jepen bursat tani, për të studiuar jashtë shtetit madje (Turqi, Greqi ose Itali). 

Nëse e ke seriozisht INTERESUHU DIREKT mos e humb shancin.

----------


## landi45

duhet te kalosh normat fizike qe jane shume te larta dhe te kesh rezultate te larta ne lendet shkencor mund ta provosh ne shtete si turqia apo italia qe japin bursa per studente shqiptare por eshte e veshtire ose emigro ne evrope dhe kur te marresh letrat apliko per te marre pjese ne forcat e armatosura te tye 

por duke ardhur nga nje vend musliman si shqiperia do jete shume e veshtire

ne angli eshte  elehte por te duhen letrat

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Letrat mos i kini merak fare i kam per tere europe.Pasi dhe nja dy-tre jave mar dhe pasaporten greke.Dmth me nenshtetesi greke+qe momentalisht kam letrat greke ku e di une ca quhen ato dhjet-vjecaret...Ne Tirane x kam qene.Kam bere nje nga ato xhirot dhe kur mbarova ecja me mire se cisha para se te hipja...Kam bere dhe shume xhiro te tilla ne greece normalisht me te renda..
Ju faleminderit te gjitheve per informacionet.Julius nuk e kam mbaruar shkollen e mesme...
Faleminderit,.

----------


## IL__SANTO

MorDor pershendetje.


Ato xhiro qe ke bere ti kane qene ne ndo1 Luna-Park.

Prandaj shume shpresa mos mbaj se ka super testime per tu bere Pilot.

Ketu ne Itali me e aferta qe di une eshte Accademia di Forli.Ne shqiperi nuk besoj te kete prandaj fillo interesohu jashte atdheut.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> MorDor pershendetje.
> 
> 
> Ato xhiro qe ke bere ti kane qene ne ndo1 Luna-Park.
> 
> Prandaj shume shpresa mos mbaj se ka super testime per tu bere Pilot.
> 
> Ketu ne Itali me e aferta qe di une eshte Accademia di Forli.Ne shqiperi nuk besoj te kete prandaj fillo interesohu jashte atdheut.



E di...Po normale qe ka qene L.P....Se aviona nuk ka ketu.Dhe ato tre kater qe jane kane zene ndryshk.Jane ne kucov.Po nuk po hyn ndonje maune ti mari per hekura se nuk ngrihen me...

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Kaproshi ske dhen aspak shancê e bane ket pune si me shku ne Hanê , mo bre burr, ato rrotullime ti ban trupi apo jo , nese te mirren mendet edhe kjo pune rregullohet nji kinezisht te merr ndor disa her dhe u nreq puna e kristalinave ne vesh 
> 
> Une them keshtu nji njeri qka don ia arrin.
> se pari vullneti, se dyti deshira ambicia se treti kushtimi kohes ...
> 
> sukses


po mire e ke doruntina.por mos harro se shancet nuk jane ne doren time.pastaj a shkojne ne hene apo ne mars kete nuk e di une .. por cte te them kur ate testin e tmerrshem te rrotullimit e kam kaluar ne trup.mos kujto se eshte shetitje ne nje tren nga ato te luna park.as kinez as dreq nuk te bie nder mend kur te rrotullohesh ne rrotulluese me shpejtesi marramendese dhe me nje trusni atmosferike mbi trupin tend sa qe te ben te te shpertheje gjaku nga hunde dhe veshe.ishte shkolla e enverit ajo qe e bente nje gje te tille dhe une nuk e di nese e kishin mire apo i egzagjeronin gjerat
gjithsesi uroj qe ky te kete shance per tu bere pilot..

----------


## Dorontina

> po mire e ke doruntina.por mos harro se shancet nuk jane ne doren time.pastaj a shkojne ne hene apo ne mars kete nuk e di une .. por cte te them kur ate testin e tmerrshem te rrotullimit e kam kaluar ne trup.mos kujto se eshte shetitje ne nje tren nga ato te luna park.as kinez as dreq nuk te bie nder mend kur te rrotullohesh ne rrotulluese me shpejtesi marramendese dhe me nje trusni atmosferike mbi trupin tend sa qe te ben te te shpertheje gjaku nga hunde dhe veshe.ishte shkolla e enverit ajo qe e bente nje gje te tille dhe une nuk e di nese e kishin mire apo i egzagjeronin gjerat
> gjithsesi uroj qe ky te kete shance per tu bere pilot..


*Po mir e ke por kur don njeriu arrin ,duhet karakter vullnet dhe ambicie.*testin qe flet e kam ba edhe une , por jo per shkollim por kishte ardh aparati i ri ne pune e me thojn kemi nevoj me provu, nji vullnetar , une thash jo kursesi,kerkun kerkun askush nuk deshti, prap me than mu ok ....por shqiptaret nuk frigoehn aq shum  :buzeqeshje:  ma frig kam pas kur kam ba nji rezonence se aparatin rotullatif  :buzeqeshje: 


baba nuk duhen tre pal mend nji pal mjaftojn pasi ne i shpenzojme vetem 10% te kapacitetit mendor  :buzeqeshje:  une edhe 10% kam zhvillu ne forum ....

----------


## lepurush

> Kaproshi ske dhen aspak shancê e bane ket pune si me shku ne Hanê , mo bre burr, ato rrotullime ti ban trupi apo jo , nese te mirren mendet edhe kjo pune rregullohet nji kinezisht te merr ndor disa her dhe u nreq puna e kristalinave ne vesh 
> 
> Une them keshtu nji njeri qka don ia arrin.
> se pari vullneti, se dyti deshira ambicia se treti kushtimi kohes ...
> 
> sukses


valla sun po tmar vesh aspaki ti moj Dorontina, po titullin e lexoj te temes dhe thashe po konkuroj dhe une mbase i plotesoj kushtet apo e kam gabim kure ti me peshen 12O kg nuk po tutesh .

----------


## Dorontina

> valla sun po tmar vesh aspaki ti moj Dorontina, po titullin e lexoj te temes dhe thashe po konkuroj dhe une mbase i plotesoj kushtet apo e kam gabim kure ti me peshen 12O kg nuk po tutesh .


Normal je lepurosh e te falen gabimet :P... :djall i fshehur:

----------


## benseven11

> Pershendetje Forumi !!!
> A mundet dikush te me ndihmoje me kushtet qe nje njeri duhet te plotesoje qe te behet nje PILOT AVIONI???
> Do te ishte mire qe te jepeshin hapat nje nga nje...
> Qe ne moshe te vogel.A duhet ndonje prirje e vecante e njeriut...Po flas per pilot te AVIONAVE USHTARAKE..Duke filluar qe nga F-15 e vjeter deri te Conceptet e sotme.
> Cili shtet e disponon AERONAUTIKEN si dege Shkollore.Me sa di une ne Shqiperi nuk ka..
> 
> Faleminderit Paraprakisht..
> MorDor...


Nje qe njof une e ka bere shkollen per te drejtuar avjon ne Turqi.Ka qene ne shkollen e bashkuar ne Tirane,beri ca teori aty dhe shkoi ne Turqi e dergoi shkolla 1 vit me duket.Ministria e mbrojtjes duhet te kete akoma marrveshje me Turqine per trajnime me avjona ushtarake.Kusht eshte qe duhet te jesh ne shkolle ushtarake.Gjerat kryesore per shendetin qe kontrollohen nga mjeku.
veshet,syte,zemra dhe stomaku duhet te jene ne rregull,tensioni i gjakut 7 e uleta 11 e larta qe eshte normal.Stomaku dhe veshet rezistente ndaj ndryshimeve te presionit ne lartesi.Rezistence te larte fizike.Kerkohet perdite te behet 10 km vrap normal.Keto jane kushtet kryesore.Duhet te kalosh edhe testin e te hedhurit nga avioni me parashute.Ne disa shtete praktikohet edhe noti,ka teste edhe per notimin.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> *Po mir e ke por kur don njeriu arrin ,duhet karakter vullnet dhe ambicie.*testin qe flet e kam ba edhe une , por jo per shkollim por kishte ardh aparati i ri ne pune e me thojn kemi nevoj me provu, nji vullnetar , une thash jo kursesi,kerkun kerkun askush nuk deshti, prap me than mu ok ....por shqiptaret nuk frigoehn aq shum  ma frig kam pas kur kam ba nji rezonence se aparatin rotullatif 
> 
> 
> baba nuk duhen tre pal mend nji pal mjaftojn pasi ne i shpenzojme vetem 10% te kapacitetit mendor  une edhe 10% kam zhvillu ne forum ....



doruntina ..sado vullnet te kesh nuk behesh me zor pilot apo dicka tjeter nese te kushtezon kondicioni fizik.ata qe konkurojne per pilote por edhe ne akademite e tjera ku kerkohet pregaditje e larte fizike po nuk e paten kete kondicion fizik skane shance te kalojne me tej pasi te pakten ne aviacion nuk te lejohen gabimet me te vogla.nuk eshte se do te drejtoje avione civile pasi ata jane me te thjeshte por te drejtoje avione ushtarake valla se besoj se te pranojne pa kushte fizike te rrepta.jo cdo kush mund te beje '' pikiaten '' ne aviacion dhe nuk diplomohesh nese nuk je ne gjendje ta besh kete  edhe sikur te jesh djali i bushit..mund ta kesh bere ti dorontina ate testin e rrotullimit por nuk besoj se ka qene i asaj shkalle sa testi i kandidateve per pilote.me duket se nuk e kupton se cka do te thote ushtrim trusnie atmosferike ne trupin tend disa here me te larte se sa normali qe te ben qe ta kerkosh vdekjen me gojen tende.pastaj mos harro burrneshe se per tu bere nje polic i thjeshte te merzitin me teste fizike pa fund ...

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Mire lale tani e rregullove  :ngerdheshje: 

Ketu ti kane thene pak a shume te gjitha, po pikepamja fizike eshte shume e rendesishme,sidomos nese do te behesh pilot i mire. Te jesh  mbi 1,75, te mos kesh asnje problem me tensionin e te kesh mushkeri te forta,syte ti kesh ne rregull e mbi te gjitha bej kujdes se per shkak te presionit te vazhdueshem mund te ndodhe impotenca ose sterilizimi diku pertej 45 vjec e po ashtu do e mbushesh shtepine me vajza se cun ste del per qamet,sidomos kur ke shume vite qe piloton.

Personalisht nuk do ja keshilloja askujt profesionin e pilotit.

----------

